# Rsx-s



## BIGJC6 (Jun 12, 2003)

my friend has a 03 RSX-S...so far he has AEM Cold Air intake...bored out TB...and pulleys...(he said he bought them off ebay i dont know if they are a set) ...and Falcon Street Slicks..he ran my other friends 02 Mustange GT (MTX) ..and he said he beat him but almost a car and 1/2..what do you guys think he is running..


----------



## BIGJC6 (Jun 12, 2003)

what do you think he is running in a 1/4 mile..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

14s easily. prolly low 14s. he'd own you.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> 14s easily. prolly low 14s. he'd own you.


agree 100% LOW 14s


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to general... has nothing to do with the QR25.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Scott said:


> Moved to general... has nothing to do with the QR25.



I say mid 14's....does he have motor mount inserts?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

7SPEED said:


> I say mid 14's....does he have motor mount inserts?


I don't know.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm not certain, but i think a stock rsx s would beat a mustang gt, let alone a modded one. i know i got smoked by a rsx s really bad, and a mustang gt never beat me by as much as he did.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what did he bore the TB to? and with those mods, he would beat u....if u get the spec v, like your announcement says and add the same mods he has, u can take him, shit...ive seen vids of stock spec's owning RSX type S's with CAI's


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah you'd definitely get him off the line. I've driven a Spec V and an RSX type S and the Acura impressed me NOT AT ALL. Typical Honda, it doesn't make enough torque to open a jelly jar, all it's power is up around 7000 rpm. Seriously in normal, around-town driving (sub-4000 rpm) it felt like a GA16. So if you get a decent launch in a Spec V (which has plenty of low-range torque), you should be able to blow away an RSX off the line.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

Me and my friend, who owns a type s with Injen cold air intake, comptech header, and comptech exhaust are always messing around. One night we were coming from a car show and happened to stop at a light next to each other. He rolled his window down and I just smiled. He said "you know this isn't exactly the best place to do this." "oh yeah, why's that" I said. " Well, the state police headquarters is over there on the left." Oh well, we went for it anywayz. Off the line I had him by a car. I held him off until I was halfway through fourth gear and he was coming up on me and started to pull on me pretty good. I think one of the things that hurts the specs is the low redline, that and the type s' have roughly 25 more horses. Its definetely a drivers race up to fourth gear and then its over. I ran a gt mustang at the track in the 1/8 mile and it ran a 9.8 against my 10.02. Very close.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Please take the street racing posts elsewhere.


----------

